# Canon 1.4/50 FD mount



## Dallmeyer (May 13, 2010)

I was checking one of these over today in a camera store. EX++ cosmetic but couldn't get the ID to stop-down when i was handling it (not on a body). Faulty?


----------



## compur (May 13, 2010)

Usually, moving the levers by hand on the rear of an FD lens does nothing.
I test FD lens diaphragms by mounting the lens on a body and opening the 
camera back to test for diaphragm action.  It's the easiest way I know
of to check them reliably.


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 13, 2010)

Thanks compur. i could stop it down to check the blade movements by moving the lever but rotating the ring from 1.4-22  didn't have any effect (i did try the aperture-ring first of all though). Hey ho! .. i bought some other bits in the end. Maybe next time.


----------



## LowriderS10 (Jun 8, 2010)

This is probably coming too late, but that's normal for FD lenses. They have to be mounted on a body to move...mount it on a body, press the DOF preview switch/button/whatever and turn the aperture ring...if it goes lighter/darker you're good to go 

I found an FD 50 1.4 w/ original caps, hood, B&W filter at a swap meet for about 1/3 of what they go for on eBay, so I checked it out and it appeared 100% mint, so I bought it. And THEN I had this "oh sh!t" moment as I realized the blades don't move. I thought I screwed up, but as soon as I put it on my AE-1 Program it came to life


----------

